# KZ MXT toy hauler



## Jonc (Jan 27, 2013)

Just purchased a 2007 MXT toy hauler and wondering if any of you guys out there perhaps own one? Figured it would be perfect to toss in a few inflatable pontoons and do some river trout fishing.

This one although in decent shape was used pretty good by an atv owner. Outside of being absolutely filthy when I received it, the unit is in pretty good shape. I know little to nothing about them outside of what I've researched on the web and it would be great to hear some real time user stories.

Jonc


----------

